# Service Manuals?



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

Does anyone know of any good gen 2 service manuals?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Alldata.com. $30 a year for one car. I think was the price.

Chilton and haynes. Found at any auto parts store.


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks. I couldn't find a Chilton or Haynes for my 2018. I will definitely check out alldata.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2017 GM Chevrolet Chevy CRUZE Workshop Service Shop Repair Manual SET NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2017 GM Chevrolet Chevy CRUZE Workshop Service Shop Repair Manual SET NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













2017 Chevy Cruze~Factory Service~Shop~Repair Manual~Brand New On USB Drive~17 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2017 Chevy Cruze~Factory Service~Shop~Repair Manual~Brand New On USB Drive~17 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













2016 GM Chevy Chevrolet CRUZE GEN II Workshop Service Shop Repair Manual SET NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2016 GM Chevy Chevrolet CRUZE GEN II Workshop Service Shop Repair Manual SET NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> 2017 GM Chevrolet Chevy CRUZE Workshop Service Shop Repair Manual SET NEW | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2017 GM Chevrolet Chevy CRUZE Workshop Service Shop Repair Manual SET NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Very helpful. thank you.


----------

